# New Backupsy Dallas, TX (Incero) Location -> 500GB KVM for $7/month



## serverian (Jun 18, 2013)

Hello there!

 

*We are proud to announce that we have launched our new Dallas, TX location on Incero's awesome network!*

 

Feel free to test our network here:



```
Test IP: 192.211.60.67
Test File: http://192.211.60.67/100MB.test
```

Thanks to @jarland for introducing me with Gordon.

 


Visit our website and read our FAQ: https://backupsy.com

 

*Here are our wonderful offers:*



```
500GB Backup VPS for $7/month:
KVM Virtualization
1 vCPU (Intel Xeon L5520/L5630, Fair share)
512 MB Memory
500GB RAID 50 Storage Space (HP P410 Controller with cache memory and BBU with Seagate Constellation ES hard drives)
2000GB Traffic Limit
1Gbps Uplink
1 IPv4
```


*ORDER HERE: *https://backupsy.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=2&promocode=GOTMEADEAL



```
For whom wants a smaller storage VPS for $5/month:

KVM Virtualization
1 vCPU (Intel Xeon L5520/L5630, Fair share)
512 MB Memory
250GB RAID 50 Storage Space (HP P410 Controller with cache memory and BBU with Seagate Constellation ES hard drives)
1000GB Traffic Limit
1Gbps Uplink
1 IPv4
```

*ORDER HERE: *https://backupsy.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=1&promocode=HOLYMOSES

 

*For bigger storage please contact us for good deals.*

 

If you want to try it before you buy, feel free to PM me. We are also offering a 7 day no questions asked money back guarantee.

 

We utilize our custom control panel that has ability to install popular Linux distributions (Debian, Ubuntu, CentOS) automatically by scripting (Kickstart, Preseed). (You can however, install them manually by using our out of band Java based console)

 

We are also offering ISO mounts for popular storage management operating systems such as FreeNAS, Openfiler, Openmediavault and Turnkey Linux Fileserver. For additional ISO files, please contact us by simply opening a ticket and we will add them for free.

 

You can view our control panel screenshot here:

 







 

This image has been resized to fit in the page. Click to enlarge.

 

*Our other location:*

 

Location: Buffalo, NY

Test IP: 198.12.127.131

Test File: http://198.12.127.131/100MB.test

 

Our TOS is linked here: https://backupsy.com/tos.html

 

*Disclaimer: Our VPS products are only allowed to run programs intended to store or assist in the backup of Subscriber's data. Anyone found running programs not intended to store or assist in backup will be suspended and asked to cease, if they fail to, termination will follow.*


----------



## Tux (Jun 18, 2013)

Post your real test Buffalo IP please. Your "Buffalo test IP" is in Illinois.


----------



## serverian (Jun 18, 2013)

Tux said:


> Post your real test Buffalo IP please. Your "Buffalo test IP" is in Illinois.


Fixed now. Sorry they are too similar!


----------



## wdq (Jun 18, 2013)

I just recently ordered a 500GB storage VPS from you guys in Buffalo. So far it has been great. If you are looking for a VPS with a ton of space for backups at a fairly low price then I'd recommend Backupsy.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

Congrats on expansion. Finally offering on a network I don't think sucks.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 18, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Congrats on expansion. Finally offering on a network I don't think sucks.


Yeah, Dallas has some great bandwidth. Too bad Incero still hasn't rolled out IPv6. Still, a great addition overall.


----------



## drmike (Jun 18, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Incero still hasn't rolled out IPv6.


Damnit Gordon better get on the ball, before I lump him in with Colocrossing IPV6 coming soon jokes.


----------



## dzchimpo (Jun 19, 2013)

Got one. Working fine.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 19, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Yeah, Dallas has some great bandwidth. Too bad Incero still hasn't rolled out IPv6. Still, a great addition overall.


He's doing it soon.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 20, 2013)

Curious what you could do on 1TB disk space backup VPS.  RAM is not at all important nor is CPU.  Happy to pay yearly.


----------



## serverian (Jun 20, 2013)

*@**WSWD*, discounted price is $14 for 1TB plan. If you pay yearly, I can give you 2 months free.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks for the reply.  I'll be in contact with you guys today.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 21, 2013)

Serverian,

Could you please shoot me a PM?  I finally got the right code for the 1TB, but the Sales techs. have yet to give me an option for yearly payment.  I also tried quarterly, but the code didn't work.

Just signed up monthly for now, but would love to do it for the year.

Thanks!!


----------



## WSWD (Jun 21, 2013)

Serverian,

Could you please shoot me a PM?  I finally got the right code for the 1TB, but the Sales techs. have yet to give me an option for yearly payment.  I also tried quarterly, but the code didn't work.

Just signed up monthly for now, but would love to do it for the year.

Thanks!!


----------

